# Saw this Maltese at a shelter ...



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

I just saw this Maltese on a shelter website:











More information here:

http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=A09...type_DOG,size_s


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh my gosh ... I just want to gather him up and give him a warm meal, a nice bath, and then let him rest on my chest and feel loved.


----------



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

I checked on this little guy this morning and received this email back from Animal Control:

---------------------
This dog has many medical problems. The following note is on the animal:

"The dog also has the following medical problems: OD -old corneal ulcer, OS -old ulcer uvitis w/ vessel graining possibly KCS, may need opthal sx or removal to correct added atropine opth oint"

We are currently in contact with a rescue group to pickup this animal as they will have the time and the funds to properly treat it. As such, it will be going to rescue and not general adoption.

Jason Oliveres
Clerical Support Aide III
2580 West 1st Street
Jacksonville, FL 32254
387-8924
www.jaxpets.org
---------------------

Hopefully their rescue contact will get him out. I am trying to locate another rescue group in this area just in case theirs falls through as Animal Control does euthanize animals. If anyone knows of a rescue group for this lttle guy let me know and pass the info along...


----------

